# GrowFAQ Down



## Drizzle (Aug 4, 2007)

I noticed that the GrowFAQ is currently unavailable

```
DB Error: connect failed
```
. Any ideas when it will be back up?


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 4, 2007)

its been like that for a bit... =[


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 5, 2007)

fixed now.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks rollitup


----------

